# what's the difference fishing from the boat vs wading?



## buton

I am just getting involve on this bay fishing and i saw that lots of guys here do the wading...

what would be the differences vs fishing from the deck of the boat?

are there any advantages vs the boat?


----------



## Sgrem

You learn the suttle bottom contours.
You are quieter.
You can slow down and fish the area more thoroughly.
You can keep yourself cooler in the hot summer.
You can follow the fish signs as the fish move from shallow to deeper for example without having to try to reposition boat perfectly which is almost impossible to do quietly.

I wade unless the water is too deep to wade or the mud is too thick. Success has gone way up since I got away from that boat.


----------



## Postman

Cons: You stand a much better chance of getting the flesh eating bacteria.
You stand a better chance of stepping on a sting ray.
Just saying..........


----------



## larr

*wade fishing*

Only way to fish!

If you shuffle your feet, you will never have a ray problem. First, they don't want to sting you, only if you step on them and they can't get away. Don't wade in stagnant water such as in the back lakes where the water does not move. Don't wade with significant open cuts or sores.

Boat fishing is just awful compared to wade fishing. When I have to boat fish because of "guests" I never catch as much or stay as cool. Good luck!


----------



## jesco

sgrem said:


> You learn the suttle bottom contours.
> You are quieter.
> You can slow down and fish the area more thoroughly.
> You can keep yourself cooler in the hot summer.
> You can follow the fish signs as the fish move from shallow to deeper for example without having to try to reposition boat perfectly which is almost impossible to do quietly.
> 
> I wade unless the water is too deep to wade or the mud is too thick. Success has gone way up since I got away from that boat.


Exactly.


----------



## richg99

On the rare occasion when I actually catch a fish, there is nothing quite so satisfying as being In the water, With the fish.... as you bring it to the net.

When doctors/nurses say "think of a quiet place" (just before they stick you/cut you/ or put you out...) I almost always think of a quiet wade down a shoreline, watching the bait action.

richg99


----------



## karstopo

Wading is great for controlling your pace and being stealthy. That being said, Vast tracks of fishy water are too muddy, shelly, deep, etc. to wade. 

There is something special about wading a nice shoreline, like Greens in west Matagorda. I try to cheat and fish wadeable spots out of my kayak. I have to really focus on noise control. And pace. Vision is better standing in a kayak vs wading in waist deep water. And casting a fly rod is much easier standing in a kayak vs wading in deeper stuff.


----------



## ronsmith43

The biggest difference is you will catch a lot more fish wading, I have been wading for 15 years and yet to come close to getting hit by a sting ray


----------



## Red3Fish

The best comparison I can think of, is like deer hunting on the seat of your 4 wheeler, vs walking into to woods afoot. 

You CAN catch fish in 2' clear water, where a lot of reds and flounder hang out, out of a boat, but your chances are greatly enhanced by quietly wading and watching for "sign". For me, fishing out of a boat is for deep water.

Later
R3F.


----------



## richg99

I'd contribute...Boat...then kayak...then wading, with wading catching the most fish after you find them. richg99


----------



## mertz09

Been wade fishing my whole life. Wet wadding gives you a close feeling because you are in the element. And when the surf flattens and it's green to the beach and the trout are there.....there's nothing like wading.


----------



## Drundel

Pros of wade fishing less chance of getting hooked by a careless fisherman. Also if you hook a big fish, easier to work it around you and not worry about motor, other people fishing etc.

Pros and cons to both, but I'd rather be in a boat like sgrem and we can wade a flat for 15 min, then back in the boat in a sec and move to a new area.


----------



## gigem87

Cons of wading...

1. Stingrays 

2. Having to pee when it's winter and you have waders on.


----------



## BackBays

If you're really serious about catching big fish, wading is the way to go.


----------



## kenny

BackBays said:


> If you're really serious about catching big fish, wading is the way to go.


None of what's been said is gospel, and there are exceptions to each pro & con.
I usually wade, but do both especially if drifting is producing good fish. Big fish are caught both ways and there's no way to quantify one over the other.


----------



## RB II

IME, the difference is presenting a bait to an undisturbed fish. It is easier when wading, no boat noise/no hull slap, lower profile in the water, slower pace. But you can do the same from a boat but it takes a lot more focus on that vs grabbing another beer out of the cooler and slamming the lid, type of stuff.


----------



## RB II

I would add, Casting a long way really pays off from the boat. 8' boat rods and thin sensitive no stretch braid has made great strides in catching fish at the very end of a long cast.


----------



## Salty_UH

It all comes down to preference....some buddies of mine refuse to get out of the boat, no reason to walk away from a iced down full cooler!

Myself I am the first out the boat on a shallow flat, sight casted a flounder and then brought in a oversized red while wading, made me a firm believer of getting wet and in the elements.

Huge pro is that you will learn the signs and become a better fisherman, rather than hanging out on the boat with other distractions to pull you from the subtle signs of feeding fish or tide change/stop


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Only down side to wading I can think of, is that you make a commitment to an area that may or may not pay off. If the area is not productive, you may have a long wade back to the boat to make a move and prime time is wasted. Unless the area is loaded with bait and there are obvious signs of feeding fish, I prefer to drift first to see if there is a bite. Then get out and wade. 
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Rolltide

gigem87 said:


> Cons of wading...
> 
> 1. Stingrays
> 
> 2. Having to pee when it's winter and you have waders on.


2. Depends. Its warm for a little while. :spineyes:


----------



## o.b.

I was just having this discussion with my buddy the other day. This is a scenario I gave him why I wade fish rather than drifting in a boat. When drifting and you hook a fish, by the time you land the fish you are 20-30 yards away from the spot you hooked that fish. That fish was there for a reason and usually where there's one, there's more. But from a boat all you get is that one. If you wade that area, you can pick apart the structure and your chances of catching more fish in a smaller area increase. And you become a better fisherman knowing what kind of bottom you fish and how that relates to conditions. You can never learn that from a boat.


----------



## full_throttle_27

I've fished Louisiana coast a ton and texas coast only a handful of times. I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone wade fishing in LA. I'm guessing the terrain makes it nearly impossible. That and all the gators... 

I always have kids and or wife with me, so the comforts of the boat are a higher priority than catching a ton of fish or better quality. Sounds like a cool way to fish though.


----------



## bergerrw

I fish out of the boat and very successful but quite is the key most people spook fish before they get close enough to catch them but fishing by myself I can control the noise.


----------



## bergerrw

Powerpole is your answer


----------



## bergerrw

Agree


----------



## Jt89

I love to Wade and with my shoalwater cat it's easy to get in and out of. Love the feeling of being "with" the fish wading. Just traded my buddy a nice set up for his simms . Can't wait to see how those feel before it gets to hot. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WADEN

One can wade Louisiana just like here but wading is a Texas tradition . Wear stingray guards / boots . It just doesn 't make sense not to . Look up Capt .Mike McBride of LaGuna Madre and his series with pictures in the TEXAS SALTWATER FISHING magazine a few years ago . One bad hit by a stingray can be a painful , debilitating experience . You can't be careless, but you can focus more on fishing rather than thinking about a hit . You can step in a hole or stumble and step on a ray . 
You can't get into the back of a Cove and work the shoreline and points in a boat . In winter trout will get close to a mud bottom bank as the sun warms it . 
Besides , it's more serene , you can slow down , enjoy the quiet , see the wildlife , look for sign , fish thoroughly, and be way cooler in summer . But , hey , stay out there in the boat if you want . The shorelines are crowded enough .


----------



## Salty_UH

good post by a fellow 2cooler

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2232881


----------



## Mrschasintail

Wading is fun, its a different experience. It's not for everyone, but try it.


----------



## Jdunn5267

To each their own. I love wade fishing but catch myself doing both. If you're taking people that are new to fishing I wouldn't introduce them to wading. It's a little easier to fish newbies from a boat. Also I'll fish from a boat and drift fish just cover more area of a new spot. If I catch fish in one area while drifting I'll come back and wade that area. 

Two weeks ago I took my parent in laws and wife fishing. We went to a spot near a shell reef and I decided to get out and wade while they fished from the boat. In little to no time I found the fish. 6 casts and 5 slot reds touched my hands. In the same spot the boat only caught 2 reds and 1 black drum. 

That's why I wade fish!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

